# What Do You Think of This Udder?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, so what do you all think of this doe's udder?  Iris is 30 days fresh, 12 hours of milk, had triplets, and I think that's all. This is her second freshening (possibly third as the previous owner was not totally trustworthy). 

I am pretty happy w/ her overall udder. Wish for more capacity but it's better than I thought it would be. Her orifices are awesomely big and milk easily. She didn't give me all her milk because she was very upset at hearing her kids call for breakfast and I (yes, me!) accidently spilled some of it, don't know how I did that!!  I got about 20 ounces, probably a little more since some was spilled.

Anyways, would love to hear your thoughts, here goes. . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Now that I look at it, I wish her rear udder were higher up. . . . that seems to be a problem. Need to fix that. . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the rear could have a wider attachment. But I am not great with this. I like the capacity


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she looks good, the angle of the pic could be the culprit...if you weren't at her level taking the pic but sort of bent over her, it could give the perception of a not so high rear attachment, the medial looks defined and her teats are at a good distance and point downward, the front looks to blend smoothly onto her belly...as far as capacity goes, those girls know how to hold it for their kids. :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe that is part of it, I think I was bent over when taking the pic, my knees hurt from kneeling on the ground for milking, someone took the milking stool. Yeah, I suppose a wider rear udder would be nice. Are the laterals supposed to be touching the thigh? Did that ? make sense? Still learning all the conformation points and I don't have my illustrated standard right in front of me.


----------

